
Show HN: Ansible Playground - sureshn
https://github.com/sureshn/ansible-playground
======
marcv81
Great start! You'll find out the Ansible VM serves no real purpose as you can
install Ansible on the host. Also you could use a YML config file to define
your environment. And you should have a look at dynamic inventory scripts.

~~~
alsetmusic
> You'll find out the Ansible VM serves no real purpose as you can install
> Ansible on the host.

Useful for testing Ansible when someone isn't ready to install and needs to
evaluate first.

~~~
marcv81
If this is the problem then virtualenv is a better solution. Now that I think
about it it could be useful on platforms where Ansible is not available
(Windows?).

A few more comments: you could use pip instead of apt-get for an up-to-date
version of Ansible, and you may want to create a Virtualbox share to access
the project from the Ansible VM. Also does it actually work? I'm asking
because I can't see anything to sort out the SSH credentials.

